# Bulgaria Plovdiv city – Пловдив



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Plovdiv (Bulgarian: Пловдив) is the second-largest city in Bulgaria with a population of 381,738. Plovdiv's history spans some 6,000 years, with traces of a Neolithic settlement dating to roughly 4000 BC. It is the administrative center of Plovdiv Province in southern Bulgaria and three municipalities (Plovdiv, Maritsa and Rodopi) and Bulgaria's Yuzhen tsentralen planning region (NUTS II), as well as the largest and most important city in Northern Thrace and the wider international historical region of Thrace. The city is an important economic, transport, cultural and educational center.

Known in the West for most of its history by the Greek name Philippopolis, it was originally a Thracian settlement before becoming a major Roman city. In the Middle Ages, it retained its strategic regional importance, changing hands between the Byzantine and Bulgarian Empires. It came under Ottoman rule in the 14th century. In 1878, Plovdiv was made the capital of the autonomous Ottoman region of Eastern Rumelia; in 1885, it became part of Bulgaria with the unification of that region and the Principality of Bulgaria.

Plovdiv is situated in the southern part of the Plovdiv Plain on the two banks of the Maritsa River. The city has historically developed on seven syenite hills, some of which are 250 m (820.21 ft) high. Because of these seven hills, Plovdiv is often referred to in Bulgaria as "The City of the Seven Hills".

Plovdiv is host to economic and cultural events such as the International Fair Plovdiv, the international theatrical festival "A stage on a crossroad", the TV festival "The golden chest". There are many remains preserved from Antiquity such as the Ancient amphitheatre, Roman odeon, Roman Stadium, the archaeological complex Eirene and others.


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Little streets in the center


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

Прекрасный город!


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

this is one charming city....I love it.


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Seats of the Ancient theatre











Entrance of the Roman stadium










Small square in front of the ancient Odeon










The steps of the stadium










Renaissance houses in Old Plovdiv










The bell tower of the Armenian church "Surp Kevork"


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really beautiful and very nice city :cheers:


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Plovdiv park


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Thta's very interesting city! Keep posting pics!


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## otta (Nov 26, 2007)

Plovdino said:


>


beautiful town, thanks for photos!


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the photos! Looks like a very nice and interesting place.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

these photos have succesfully captured the unique feeling of that place.Very nice thread!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

^^
Thank you!


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks like a beautiful city!!!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Bulgaria`s oldest high school, named St. St. Cyrill and Methodius


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm in love with this city!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

The most beautiful city in Bulgaria with Sozopol maybe a close second and Varna a close third.


----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Rumex (Sep 2, 2008)

dp


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very beautiful, like most Eastern European cities!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Well...actually Plovdiv is in Southern Europe. Yes, the new \I mean socialist\ residential areas are the same as the ones in the East European cities, but the essence of Plovdiv is quite different and unique as you can see.


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

^^ Fantastic pics.


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

^^
Fantastic thanks!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## sattar (Jun 2, 2010)

The pictures was intersting please insert another
your city look like place!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

^^
Ok! Your wish is my command! :lol:
Thank you!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

great city neighbours


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

^^
:yes:
:cheers1:


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Vrlo lep grad , ocuvano staro jezgro. Malo sminke mu nebi skodilo...


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like an enjoyable city.


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Goyazny said:


> Vrlo lep grad , ocuvano staro jezgro. Malo sminke mu nebi skodilo...


What is "jezgro" and "skodilo"? I think I understood the rest... "Много красив град, запазено е старо.... Малко снимки.... :nuts:



ikops said:


> Looks like an enjoyable city.


Yes, it is!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Dovry (Dec 25, 2010)

Very nice city. Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

Happy New Year!
Честита Нова Година!
Χρονια πολα!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Had no idea Plovdiv had such a rich roman heritage. The old town looks very interesting, very unique and colourful architecture.


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

JohnnyMass said:


> Had no idea Plovdiv had such a rich roman heritage. The old town looks very interesting, very unique and colourful architecture.


Well...the Roman heritage is much bigger than I could show so far. And...it`s a shame but many of the remains are not available to see. For many reasons. But I`ll keep trying!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

like it  keep pix comin


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

ОК!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

St Nicolay church with Jewish star


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice and amazing photos as usuall, from this town


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

^^
Very, very kind. As usual!
Σ`ευχαριστω, Χριστο!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots.


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

^^
Thank you!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the nice pics from Plovdiv....:cheers2:


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice photos!


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)

http://photo-forum.net/bg/index.php?...CATEGORY_ID=42


----------



## Plovdino (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like those new updates from Plovdiv; are very nice


----------



## mopper (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## mopper (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## mopper (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Nikolay Borisov (May 27, 2021)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Plovdiv


----------

